# why can't i send a pm ?



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,

Is there a minimum number of posts i have to make before i can send someone a pm ?

i lurk on here quite a bit but haven't actually posted much

cheers


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Member a month :thumb:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

What could you possibly want to pm someone about that you can't openly say


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a novel idea, why don't you read the FAQs?

You need to be bronze to send PMs and you aren't.

Read this.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, thanks for the info

cheers


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Here's a novel idea, why don't you read the FAQs?
> 
> You need to be bronze to send PMs and you aren't.
> 
> Read this.


You beat me to it!!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Only just joined.

But already close enough to PM someone

Hmmmm Cunning


----------



## mmc1234 (Aug 23, 2013)

Katy said:


> You beat me to it!!


I still can't PM  i've got 39 posts and a member for more than 30 days...


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

oh well... i guess he'll have to find steroids elsewhere


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

ALL of the above....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mmc1234 said:


> I still can't PM  i've got 39 posts and a member for more than 30 days...





Classicone said:


> ALL of the above....


 @Lorian

Is this the result of the change you made months ago?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought it was 50 posts and a member for a month ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Is this the result of the change you made months ago?


Yes.



mmc1234 said:


> I still can't PM  i've got 39 posts and a member for more than 30 days...


Sorry about that. It's been sorted.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sorry about that. It's been sorted.


 :nono: :laugh:


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

is it because im red that i cnt send or recieve a pm?

do i need to make a new account?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

varman said:


> is it because im red that i cnt send or recieve a pm?
> 
> do i need to make a new account?


No new account

It's not because you're red

You've either not been here long enough or not made enough posts


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> No new account
> 
> It's not because you're red
> 
> You've either not been here long enough or not made enough posts


How many posts do you need?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

30 posts and a member for a month


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> 30 posts and a member for a month


It's actually a mods help that I need. Tried the "contact us" method numerous times without response.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smegma_bell said:


> It's actually a mods help that I need. Tried the "contact us" method numerous times without response.


Mods can't do anything you need admin.


----------

